# الحفاظ على الضغط الجوي داخل مقصورة الطائرة



## م المصري (15 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحفاظ على الضغط الجوي داخل مقصورة الطائرة ​تخيل انك في الطائرة .....وبعد الإقلاع ....اخبرنا الطيار بوجوب الرجوع إلى المطار والهبوط....وذلك لفشل نظام الضغط الجوى بالطائرة ....يا ترى ماذا حصل ...؟
اوانك في الطائرة ....وتعانى من ألم شديد في الإذنين ....لماذا ماذا حدث؟​
إن نظام الضغط الجوى بالطائرة مهم جدا للحفاظ على الضغط داخل الطائرة بعد إقلاعها.... بل يبدأ التحكم به من قبيل الإقلاع و بعد إقفال الأبواب وتدريجيا وحتى تبلغ الطائرة صعودا ارتفاع 40000 أربعون إلف قدم ...ومن ثم حتى تهبط مرة أخرى إلى الأرض..... فكيف يتم ذلك ....!!!
​
أجزاء النظام:​- Pressurization Controller كمبيوتر الضغط.
عدد 2 تقع في حجيرة الأجهزة الالكترونية تحت كبينة القيادة
- Pressurization Valves محابس الضغط.
عدد 2 ..إمامي و خلفي
الخلفي في مؤخرة الطائرة وهو كبير الحجم تحت ذيل الطائرة
الأمامي في مقدمة الطائرة تحت كبينة القيادة وهو صغير الحجم 
-Pressurization Control Panel لوحة التحكم في كبينة القيادة
- الهواء القادم من أجهزة التكييف​
جسم الطائرة مصنوع بحيث انه يمنع تسرب الهواء من أو إلى الطائرة عند إقفال أبواب الطائرة الآمن خلال أبواب الطائرة أو نوافذ مقصور القيادة أو محابس الضغط...
فإذا أغلقنا جميع هذه المنافذ وفتحنا هواء التكييف يرتفع الضغط داخل الطائرة ويتم التحكم به ليتساوى مع الوضع الطبيعي الذي يتحمله الإنسان من خلال الكمبيوتر الذي يقوم بتوجيه محابس الضغط الأمامي والخلفي للفتح والإغلاق بصوره مستمرة طوال الرحلة وحسب معادله ارتفاع الطائرة والضغط الجوى الخارجي والداخلي بالطائرة ....
وعند فشل التحكم الآلي التلقائي يستطيع الطيار أو مساعده أو المهندس الجوى بحسب نوع الطائرة التحكم في فتح وإغلاق المحابس للمحافظة على تزان الضغط بالطائرة ...​
وتجدر الإشارة إلى إنه لكل محبس أكثر من موتر يحركه ، كل منها يغذى من مصدر طاقه مختلف ....احدها AC والأخر DC ...للحماية في حال انعدم التيار.​
أيضا إذا أردت إن تتعرف على محبس الضغط .... فاذهب إلى مؤخرة الطائرة تحت جسم الطائرة ... وعندما ترى فتحه محاطة جوانبها بالقطران ... TAR الناتج من الدخان المنبعث من السجائر .... وراحته نتنه جدا ... واسوا ما يمكن يحدث للفني ... هو إن يضطر إلى تغيير المحبس .... وإذا أردت إن تقنع صديقا بالإقلاع عن التدخين .... فخذه إلى ذلك المحبس ودع يرى ويشم رائحة الدخان .... والقطران ترسب على المحبس كما يترسب ... على جدران رئتيه ........!!!! 

منقول​


----------



## نجرو555 (15 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## adnanmartini (17 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## virtualknight (17 أبريل 2008)

معلومات مفيدة.... جزاك الله خيرا.


----------

